# Revolution Dosage



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi,

I've been doing a lot of searching around on this forum and others to get an understanding of how big a dosage I should be giving my rats of Revolution for Kittens and Puppies (for skin mites.)

Thought I'd post this information in a single place.

So let's say one of my rats weighs 438 grams.
438 grams = .438 kg.

The dosage recommendation from the box is:
6 mg/kg

6 mg/kg * .438 kg = 2.628 mg

So my rat should get 2.628 mg.

The concentration of the kitten/puppy stuff (mauve box, called Revolution Pink) is:
60 mg/mL

So 2.628 mg / 60 mg/ml = .0438 ml

Well, look at that! 

So here's the easy math if you're using kitten/puppy revolution:

Just take the number of grams of your rat and divide by 10000 to get the number of ml of Revolution you need (just move the decimal place 4 places.)

438 grams = .0438 ml

Now relating ml to the cc of a syringe is easy. 1 ml = 1 cc (technically this is only true for water, but from what I've read you can assume this about Revolution as well).

So I want to give my rat .04 cc.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I personally use guineapig dosages of 10 mg/kg and have a handy dandy excel sheet all setup to calcuate my dosages


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

Just curious, why do you use the guinea pig dosage rather than the kitten/puppy dosage?


----------

